# Breeder Switched Puppy



## Budstone19 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello:

I need some advice on what to do when a breeder switches the puppy and gives a different puppy..who can I talk with??
Thank you...


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Budstone19 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I need some advice on what to do when a breeder switches the puppy and gives a different puppy..who can I talk with??
> Thank you...


Why did the breeder switch pups on you? I think that would be the first question I would ask. As the pup aged, it could have displayed some behaviors the breeder didn’t feel would fit with your lifestyle. It could have come down to medical issues. 

So, did the breeder tell you why she/he switched the pup? Is it a big switch? Did you chose the pup, or did the breeder chose for you?


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I didn't know until a few days before my flight which pup was mine... Could be the pups temperament didn't suit your needs. More information from you will help.


----------



## deedeearmstrong (Sep 5, 2018)

That definitely isn't right, you paid for that puppy, it wasn't her call to switch them out, she should have given you the choice, and been up front about it! You could take her to court. What about the puppy that you have now? Are you going to keep it? Even if you do keep it, this lady shouldn't be allowed to get away with this!? I wonder how many times she has done this to other people? Might be time for her to get shut down! Can you please post a picture of the one you wanted and the one that you got?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

deedeearmstrong said:


> That definitely isn't right, you paid for that puppy, it wasn't her call to switch them out, she should have given you the choice, and been up front about it! You could take her to court. What about the puppy that you have now? Are you going to keep it? Even if you do keep it, this lady shouldn't be allowed to get away with this!? I wonder how many times she has done this to other people? Might be time for her to get shut down! Can you please post a picture of the one you wanted and the one that you got?


This is normal for quality breeders. The breeder chooses the pup that beat fits your lifestyle, and if the pup that was chosen shows signs later down the line that cause the pup to no longer be a good fit (temperament, drive, etc), they will, and should, switch it with a puppy that will fit the purchasers needs. It’s not something she should be sued over. 

Do you even have the pup yet? If not, and you’re so unhappy with the switch, ask to be refunded the deposit, and chose a different litter or breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not enough information at all to get outraged over.

Did the breeder choose pups for placements or did you pick and how did you pick??? from personal interaction or a photo?

Frankly - I have rarely allowed buyers to "pick" their pup...I chose who goes where. The commitment of a specific pup to a specific home is never written in stone until the pups are ready to leave. In one litter, I had a buyer who was very anxious for a commitment of which puppy....I told her my thoughts....then 2 weeks later, when I finalized my choices, and went with a different pup the buyer was irate adn almost accusatory. The pups change and change again .....the original way I was thinking of was so different 2 weeks later.....the buyer got a super family pup, drive and biddablity to train and the other pup I had thought of is a powerhouse working girl...way more than the family needed or would have been happy with. 

I also had a buyer in that same litter who must have really researched the sport and expressed a strong commitment to training and titling....I was down to one pup at that point and 2 buyers. I sold this one the pup, and sent the other to a litter owned by someone I knew. I gave the person a great working prospect....he has never even done as much as a Petsmart class....it was a calculated effort to get "the best" pup.....the other home was great, and the pup she got has had health issues....the super nice pup was neutered way too early and has no training....

So it works both ways....most breeders want their buyers to be happy and suceed in their goals.....so perhaps just think about th esituation from a different perspecitive.

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The first person you should talk to is the breeder. 

Reputable breeders rarely allow buyers to pick the puppies. They know their puppies best and place them according to what the buyer is looking for. Both of my puppies were handed to me by the breeders when I got there. I had no idea which one was mine. I prefer it that way. Tell the breeder what you want, let them choose the best one for you.

Zero reason to be outraged and sue anyone or shut anyone down.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Another possibility is that from the moment you first saw your pup until now, colors change. So maybe you did get the same pup, just didn't realize the change. My pup certainly didn't look the same from the first time I saw it at 4 weeks old until I picked him up at 8 weeks.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

As many others have already mentioned, most quality breeders pick the puppy for the buyer. I found out what puppy was mine a couple days before I picked them up or had them shipped. I can tell you that based on the pictures and videos three of my dogs where dogs that I didn't want in their litters. I can also tell you that I wouldn't trade those dogs for the world. The breeders knew their puppies and my abilities better than me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How do you know?


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

the OP doesn't appear to have been around since starting this thread............


----------



## Marzipan (4 d ago)

This has just recently happened to me with my 3rd border collie pup. I am really angry with the breeder, because I had got my second dog from him Earlier last year. So I trusted him. We went as a whole family to choose this last one, my second one from the same breeder, and he advised which ones were suitable for us and would go with and get along with our other 2 collies. He is supposed to be an expert in canine behaviour and psychology and also runs a puppy training class, which I attended with the first puppy I bought from him.We agreed on a puppy and took a couple of photos of me holding her. He told us that the smallest one, (which I wouldn’t have chosen anyway) wasn’t suitable to go with my other dogs because she would be reactive and difficult And snappy with other dogs.He told me a few days later that mine and another puppy were ill, so I couldn’t pick her up until a week later than planned. My own dogs also got ill, we now realise from when we visited the breeders house to handle the puppies. We must have transferred campylobacter from his puppies to our dogs when we got home. His house wasn’t very hygienic. This was difficult to get rid of and my 2 dogs at home had to have 2 separate courses of antibiotics , then my Husband and I also caught the campylobacter from the dogs and had to visit the doctor. I didn’t pick my new puppy up until my 2 dogs at home had finished their antibiotics. I didn’t want my new puppy to get sick again, after already having been ill. However, after having our new puppies poo tested, she still had campylobacter. 
I couldn’t understand why this puppy was so tiny compared to when I saw her only 2-3 weeks previous and why her siblings were literally twice her size. I also didn’t recognise her as the one I picked from her markings on her face and head, but she was the only one left and he had sold all the others to other people. So when I got her home, I compared her with the pictures my family took of me holding the puppy I chose at 8 weeks old. It was very clearly a different puppy, and I quickly realised I had been sold the runt of the litter. The puppy I had originally chosen had not been ill, and had been sold to somebody else. I literally grieved for the puppy I chose and lost. I was so upset. I messaged the breeder to tell him and showed him the picture of the other puppy he had agreed I would have. He completely denied switching the puppies, and even said the one in my photo was the only boy, not my puppy I chose. I never even held the boy, because we only picked up the girls. The boy stayed in the crate while we looked at girl puppies. 
It has cost me a lot of money to treat all my dogs for campylobacter, have poo samples tested 3 times for 3 dogs and now expensive probiotics to restore their gut health. I took her to the first weeks puppy class, but just became more angry afterwards. After seeing one of my puppies siblings there twice the size in good health and having to listen to him lie to my face, telling me my puppy is the same one I picked but is so small because she was ill and didn’t grow for 3 weeks. This puppy was always the smallest One and not the puppy I picked at all. Even her siblings new owners recognised the puppy I have been given as the smallest one in the litter when they met us at puppy class. I don’t know if he switched them because he knew I would come to his classes and he wanted to keep an eye on her because he said she nearly died. Out of 7 puppies, only 2 of us who bought puppies from him took them to his class, but it isn’t fair he lied to me and didn’t give me a choice in the matter. 
I no longer trust this breeder/dog trainer and will not be attending his classes again or buying anymore puppies from him. This puppy is very nervous and wouldn’t even walk outside on the ground at first. She is frightened of other dogs and people and clings to me around strangers. She hid behind my legs at puppy class. She is aggressive with my other dogs and bites and growls at them. She is a reactive dog, when I wanted a confident, but calm easy going one to go with my other wonderful, sensitive, obedient and playful other 2 collies. I would have never have picked the smallest one, knowing she had to fight her corner and would be reactive to other dogs. Even the vet was concerned about her shyness and questioned what breeder I got her from. Of course we love her very much, we have bonded with her now, but she will take a lot of time, patience and dedication to train her. She has been a lot naughtier than her sister, the other puppy I got from him. Running on top of tables, chewing up shoes and upsetting my other collies to the point where my beloved Belle literally shakes And comes to me for help, and I have to reassure her. I am extremely disappointed in the conduct of the breeder and have stopped speaking to him now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Marzipan said:


> This has just recently happened to me with my 3rd border collie pup. I am really angry with the breeder, because I had got my second dog from him Earlier last year. So I trusted him. We went as a whole family to choose this last one, my second one from the same breeder, and he advised which ones were suitable for us and would go with and get along with our other 2 collies. He is supposed to be an expert in canine behaviour and psychology and also runs a puppy training class, which I attended with the first puppy I bought from him.We agreed on a puppy and took a couple of photos of me holding her. He told us that the smallest one, (which I wouldn’t have chosen anyway) wasn’t suitable to go with my other dogs because she would be reactive and difficult And snappy with other dogs.He told me a few days later that mine and another puppy were ill, so I couldn’t pick her up until a week later than planned. My own dogs also got ill, we now realise from when we visited the breeders house to handle the puppies. We must have transferred campylobacter from his puppies to our dogs when we got home. His house wasn’t very hygienic. This was difficult to get rid of and my 2 dogs at home had to have 2 separate courses of antibiotics , then my Husband and I also caught the campylobacter from the dogs and had to visit the doctor. I didn’t pick my new puppy up until my 2 dogs at home had finished their antibiotics. I didn’t want my new puppy to get sick again, after already having been ill. However, after having our new puppies poo tested, she still had campylobacter.
> I couldn’t understand why this puppy was so tiny compared to when I saw her only 2-3 weeks previous and why her siblings were literally twice her size. I also didn’t recognise her as the one I picked from her markings on her face and head, but she was the only one left and he had sold all the others to other people. So when I got her home, I compared her with the pictures my family took of me holding the puppy I chose at 8 weeks old. It was very clearly a different puppy, and I quickly realised I had been sold the runt of the litter. The puppy I had originally chosen had not been ill, and had been sold to somebody else. I literally grieved for the puppy I chose and lost. I was so upset. I messaged the breeder to tell him and showed him the picture of the other puppy he had agreed I would have. He completely denied switching the puppies, and even said the one in my photo was the only boy, not my puppy I chose. I never even held the boy, because we only picked up the girls. The boy stayed in the crate while we looked at girl puppies.
> It has cost me a lot of money to treat all my dogs for campylobacter, have poo samples tested 3 times for 3 dogs and now expensive probiotics to restore their gut health. I took her to the first weeks puppy class, but just became more angry afterwards. After seeing one of my puppies siblings there twice the size in good health and having to listen to him lie to my face, telling me my puppy is the same one I picked but is so small because she was ill and didn’t grow for 3 weeks. This puppy was always the smallest One and not the puppy I picked at all. Even her siblings new owners recognised the puppy I have been given as the smallest one in the litter when they met us at puppy class. I don’t know if he switched them because he knew I would come to his classes and he wanted to keep an eye on her because he said she nearly died. Out of 7 puppies, only 2 of us who bought puppies from him took them to his class, but it isn’t fair he lied to me and didn’t give me a choice in the matter.
> I no longer trust this breeder/dog trainer and will not be attending his classes again or buying anymore puppies from him. This puppy is very nervous and wouldn’t even walk outside on the ground at first. She is frightened of other dogs and people and clings to me around strangers. She hid behind my legs at puppy class. She is aggressive with my other dogs and bites and growls at them. She is a reactive dog, when I wanted a confident, but calm easy going one to go with my other wonderful, sensitive, obedient and playful other 2 collies. I would have never have picked the smallest one, knowing she had to fight her corner and would be reactive to other dogs. Even the vet was concerned about her shyness and questioned what breeder I got her from. Of course we love her very much, we have bonded with her now, but she will take a lot of time, patience and dedication to train her. She has been a lot naughtier than her sister, the other puppy I got from him. Running on top of tables, chewing up shoes and upsetting my other collies to the point where my beloved Belle literally shakes And comes to me for help, and I have to reassure her. I am extremely disappointed in the conduct of the breeder and have stopped speaking to him now.


I am sorry you have had this experience. I have some advice, you may not like. If your breeder has a policy that you can return the puppy within so much time, return the puppy and get a FULL refund. If it is beyond that timeframe, or if, as you said, you have bonded with the puppy and want to keep the puppy, forget it. Don't go to the class, set her up with a different class elsewhere, don't buy your next dog from him, but forget all the rest of it. You have a right to be mad as a hornet about it, but will it help anything? Will it help your relationship with this puppy? You are talking about a 10-12 week old puppy doing what puppies do, behavior-wise. She was never, nor was the other pup going to be the same as the previous puppy. They all have their own personalities. Some easier, some are harder. When we take a living creature into our homes, we have to be careful about our expectations. It is not the puppy's fault his owner pulled a fast-one on you. 

It sounds like he made a mistake. We don't always mark puppies with collars or fingernail paint. Sometimes collars come off. Here's one for you, my friend who was also a breeder and helped me finding buyers, called and told me to bring the girls or boys. Well, I had a naked pup and another pup had lost its collar earlier in the week, and I found it and grabbed the naked pup and put it on him/her. When I grabbed the 3 or so males to take with me, that was one of them. These people actually asked me, "These are all males." I said yes, I left the females at home. Whoops. Those people think I am breeding dogs and can't tell the difference between a boy pup and girl pup. It's not like cats where you might not know for a while. You can tell this at birth. Oh well. It may have been an honest mistake to begin with, but how he responded after the fact is kind of deplorable. It is possible that he is totally believing himself and thinks that you are trying to back out now that the dog got sick. Too bad. That is on the breeder. If his dog gets sick on his watch, then he should offer you dibs on a later litter or to refund your deposit if there was one, your choice. 

But he didn't. Now you can be mad or you can let it go. Your choice. Being furious is not going to hurt anyone but you and maybe the bond/relationship with the new puppy. I say give it back or give up your feelings about it. Lots of critters have a rough start on life. Some of them have lasting problems. But there is no guaranty that if you got the pup you wanted, it would be healthy. You might find down the line that this pup recovers and lives a relatively problem free life, and you might find out that the sibling to your pup gets something horrible and dies or has to be put down. We aren't hoping for that, of course, but it's totally possible that whenever you get a pup it can have horrible issues down the line. If you determine to keep this puppy, than just love the puppy, train it, and try not to compare it to its littermates or other pups from the guy.


----------



## Marzipan (4 d ago)

Thankyou for the help. I have got far too worked up about all this and it’s not done me or my relationship with the breeder any good at all. I have been up in the night , broken sleep ever since the puppy came . Having to let the dogs out for wees and poos and that bark if it’s windy outside and wake us up. The lack of sleep has affected my judgement. I checked back in my messages today after posting this and found that the breeder was sending pictures of the puppy I’ve actually got, right after we went to choose one. This was before she got poorly. So I realise he must have made a genuine mistake and thought she was the one I chose. We love her very much and she is one of our babies now. So we would never send her back. It was never about not wanting her. Once she was here, she became ours. It was my fear and anger about believing I had been deceived and lied to. I have apologised to the breeder for accusing him of knowingly switching them and I would like to continue with taking her to his puppy classes if he will still have us. She is growing well now and we have had a much better day with her sharing dog toys, taking turns with our other dogs and going in the garden for the toileting . She is a very lovely puppy and very cute and loves cuddles. I do need to forget about the mix up now and move forward with training our lovely puppy.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

A couple of puppy buying experiences...
Three Golden Retrievers from the same breeder:
Pup 1: wanted a female, got first pick (he charged extra for 1st pick, I only paid it because it bumped me ahead of the other reservations)....great dog, great pick.
Pup 2: Had reserved a pup from a proposed pairing. Breeder gets an opportunity to breed that female with a different sire that he preferred. We agree to the change, reserve a male. The litter comes and there are no males. We are offered either our deposit back, a female, or we can wait until the next litter. We take the female. My Wife wanted the most laid back female, I say fine. Turns out, she had a stomach virus. Gets meds at first vet check up, three days later she feels better and turns into a hellion.
Pup 3: We get a male pup from the next litter...We arrive to see the pups. The breeder simply says, if you want a male, this is the one you will be getting. Only two males in the litter and he is keeping the other one. Greatest dog ever, and, we had no say in the matter.
My GSD: I had more trepidation about getting the right pup in a working line GSD. The breeder asked what I was looking for etc. The only input I gave him was 1st consideration was that I wanted the calmest one possible, and secondly, I liked sable, but that was only if more than one pup was suitable for living with us. The ultimate choice was the breeder's. It worked out great.

The lessons learned:
1) You really don't know what you are getting when you judge characteristics at 8 weeks or earlier.
2) The breeder probably has a much better frame of reference from seeing dozens of litters
3) Aside from a romaticized desire to choose, or to let the puppy choose you....it is a crapshoot.
4) Finally, I would honestly rather that the breeder chooses my pup.


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

I have no interest in being handed a pup I didn't pick. Meeting and choosing my pup is is the first part of the exciting adventure together. I cant see giving that up, at least to get a dog that is simply expected to be a life companion.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WVNed said:


> I have no interest in being handed a pup I didn't pick. Meeting and choosing my pup is is the first part of the exciting adventure together. I cant see giving that up, at least to get a dog that is simply expected to be a life companion.


The problem with this is while you may want a companion, there may be people with specific goals on the litter - the breeder needs to be sure the puppy goes to the best possible situation for the owner and dog to be successful in their goals and needs.....putting a high drive working pup in a companion home who will not fulfill that dogs needs, will not serve the dog or the owner's needs/goals in the long term....and takes that pup away from a more suitable owner, home and goals where both the pup and the owner will be happier....I will occasionally let a very experienced and known person chose from 2 pups...but no - not just - there are the pups, go for it...In all honesty, this is an old fashioned concept, does not serve anyone's best interests and is used by commercial and back yard breeders because all they want to do is move puppies out to make room for more.....when you have 4, 5, 10 litters a year - you need to place them and get your cash flow.....and the integrity of the breed is not the highest priority. Just turnover.

Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Marzipan said:


> . We must have transferred campylobacter from his puppies to our dogs when we got home. His house wasn’t very hygienic. This was difficult to get rid of and my 2 dogs at home had to have 2 separate courses of antibiotics , then my Husband and I also caught the campylobacter from the dogs and had to visit the doctor.


Camplyobacter is one of the most common causes of traveler's diarrhea. I had a nasty bout of it while I was vacationing in England many years ago, as a result of eating undercooked chicken in a pasta dish. Just wondering - does the breeder feed raw food?


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

wolfstraum said:


> The problem with this is while you may want a companion, there may be people with specific goals on the litter - the breeder needs to be sure the puppy goes to the best possible situation for the owner and dog to be successful in their goals and needs.....putting a high drive working pup in a companion home who will not fulfill that dogs needs, will not serve the dog or the owner's needs/goals in the long term....and takes that pup away from a more suitable owner, home and goals where both the pup and the owner will be happier....I will occasionally let a very experienced and known person chose from 2 pups...but no - not just - there are the pups, go for it...In all honesty, this is an old fashioned concept, does not serve anyone's best interests and is used by commercial and back yard breeders because all they want to do is move puppies out to make room for more.....when you have 4, 5, 10 litters a year - you need to place them and get your cash flow.....and the integrity of the breed is not the highest priority. Just turnover.
> 
> Lee


LOL
How many pups for special purposes do you think are sold compared to those that are just pets or very slightly more. There is a steep price difference between the people that provide those 2 types of dogs as well. I think an honest breeder would say I am giving you a pup at 8 weeks old. What it grows up to be is way more dependent on you than me.

GSDs are special in that there are some pups that are not intended to be special forces but are checked to be as free of genetic and joint disease as possible. We paid a premium to get one of those.

If you do not trust yourself to pick a pup just say so. Then ask the breeder for help. I do not need this service and would not buy a pup from someone that required it. Don't impugn the entire breeding of dogs. We were presented with 11 and pups and I knew which 3 I wanted in 5 minutes and which one after 10 more. I wanted to see the entire litter just as much as meet the parents.

I have also gone to the pound and brought home many pups. Just me and dogs that need a home. No one knows who/what the parents even were. We end up with Elkwegian Norkhounds and Schnachsunds that turn out to be fabulous companions.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you need to carefully read this forum.....see all the problems that people end up with due to breeders who just throw dogs together for pets, from breeders who are half savvy and buy imports and breed without any understanding of the lines and what carries issues or cannot/should not be mixed together....the vast vast vast numbers of GSDs bred are from people who do NOT understand, know or really care about the breed.....THAT is the kind of breeder you want to frequent, and yes, they are still GSDs and some of those "breeder" blissfully get lucky and do not end up with many disastrous litters - but there are still too many out there producing problems. Probably half the people who have bought companion pups from/through me have had a major catastrophe buying a BYB/Commercially bred puppy that - they got to pick out! I can pick up their pedigrees often and show them where the problems have come from....I am absolutely fanatic about pedigrees and red flags and prepotency! Breeding is as much an art as a science....I am not saying that someone cannot get a decent pet from a BYB litter, but it is much higher risk.....I can look at even a well bred litter for a bit and pick out issues and positives.....the difference is that when I breed a litter, or assist in breeding a litter....there is very little wiggle room for major genetic negatives (MY negatives - some breeders like things in character that I won't have in my lines).

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WVNed said:


> There is a steep price difference between the people that provide those 2 types of dogs as well.


You are correct. My byb bred, free puppy has cost a small fortune.


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> You are correct. My byb bred, free puppy has cost a small fortune.


I guess you never read where I have been there and done that. Ours passed passed at 6. So we found what we considered a good breeder or as good as we could and have another pup.
That was due to my ignorance of the problems of GSDs in general that I got cured firsthand by vets in 3 states. Bear was given to us and I would do the entire thing the same way though.
He is sorely missed. He deserved the 6 years he had with us.
That has nothing to do with me wanting to choose my own pup from the litter a breeder I choose produces.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I can go online, right now and find half a dozen breeders who will sell me a pup today. They will let me pick my pup. They ALL charge more then the pup that I can buy from a GOOD breeder who will take the time to get to know me and select my puppy for me based on their vast knowledge of the pedigree, the parents and the pups themselves to make **** good and sure that the right pup ends up in the right home.
I would really like to message Lee right this second and say GIVE ME THAT PURPLE COLLAR GIRL!
Because I really like the fat little potato! 
I won't, for other reasons, but I want to. And she would laugh at me and say no. And maybe in another few weeks Lee would message me and say you were right, purple it is, or maybe she says pink would be a better fit. Maybe she says none of these girls are what you want (doubtful, but it could happen).
And I would trust that the people who have had eyes on these pups for their entire existence have a better grasp on them then I get in 30 minutes.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Such subtle hinting! I love it...

Can't wait to see your new puppy!


----------



## Marzipan (4 d ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Camplyobacter is one of the most common causes of traveler's diarrhea. I had a nasty bout of it while I was vacationing in England many years ago, as a result of eating undercooked chicken in a pasta dish. Just wondering - does the breeder feed raw food?


No, he only feeds cooked boiled chicken, never raw . So I don’t know, but it was a pain to get rid of, once we all had it. It took several weeks to get right again


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Such subtle hinting! I love it...
> 
> Can't wait to see your new puppy!


Lol! No such luck. Or very excellent luck I guess is a better way of looking at it. My darling Punk is still hanging in there for me but with the amount of care she needs a puppy simply would not work. As it is I can only squeeze in 5 hours of sleep on a good day. This was the litter I would have been looking at. And there is one very fat, very determined little girl.


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> I can go online, right now and find half a dozen breeders who will sell me a pup today. They will let me pick my pup. They ALL charge more then the pup that I can buy from a GOOD breeder who will take the time to get to know me and select my puppy for me based on their vast knowledge of the pedigree, the parents and the pups themselves to make **** good and sure that the right pup ends up in the right home.
> I would really like to message Lee right this second and say GIVE ME THAT PURPLE COLLAR GIRL!
> Because I really like the fat little potato!
> I won't, for other reasons, but I want to. And she would laugh at me and say no. And maybe in another few weeks Lee would message me and say you were right, purple it is, or maybe she says pink would be a better fit. Maybe she says none of these girls are what you want (doubtful, but it could happen).
> And I would trust that the people who have had eyes on these pups for their entire existence have a better grasp on them then I get in 30 minutes.


Or you could go online and find a good breeder that will let you purchase your pick of a litter from good parents. When they are ready you go choose. I don't require your puppy selection method. I have my own I like better. I know what I want and when I see it I say that one. It has worked for a great many dogs for us.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WVNed said:


> Or you could go online and find a good breeder that will let you purchase your pick of a litter from good parents. When they are ready you go choose. I don't require your puppy selection method. I have my own I like better. I know what I want and when I see it I say that one. It has worked for a great many dogs for us.


You still don't get it. They let you pick because they don't care. Like it or don't, that's the truth. No good breeder lets a random stranger pick their own pup. None.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> You still don't get it. They let you pick because they don't care. Like it or don't, that's the truth. No good breeder lets a random stranger pick their own pup. None.


I’ve yet to pick out my own GSD. Every single time it’s been “here’s your puppy”.


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> You still don't get it. They let you pick because they don't care. Like it or don't, that's the truth. No good breeder lets a random stranger pick their own pup. None.


LOL
Never done that way here, not in 40 years. My mother didn't sell her Beardies that way. She went to New York and picked her first bitch. It came on a plane. She picked it.

So you step up to a window and they hand you your carefully selected pup from the back and you go home happy. I'll pass.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ned - you need to invest in lottery tickets.....you seem to have an inordinate amount of good luck

LOL LOL LOL 

Lee


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

wolfstraum said:


> Ned - you need to invest in lottery tickets.....you seem to have an inordinate amount of good luck
> 
> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> Lee


Yes, it's luck. I have been told that a lot for several different things. Soon it will be considered magic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I've picked puppies and I've had pups picked for me. I think that for me, the ones I picked I never regretted the pick. I was going to pick the pup with his ears up when I saw him hide under the the table and switched my pick to Rushie. Met Chandler in puppy classes quite a bit later, and I was right to pick Rushie. Columbo came and parked himself between my feet. Every time I looked down to see which pup was right there with me, it was him. I don't argue with that and he is the best boy ever. If you have a litter that is all over the place with drives and personality, than maybe you can get to know the buyers and pick the best ones for each. But when you have a litter of 10 pups with 2 outliers and all the rest of the litter them middle of the road pups, you can let people choose the puppy. I find it best to let them see the males or females, if they are decided on that point and then tell them what I have observed about their temperament. Because it is true, at eight weeks, you can see some stuff, but a lot of it is what you put into the dog. If you have fairly uniform litters, then you can be careful with the outliers, but let folks have a choice when it comes to the middle of the road pups.


----------

